# Before the Snow Falls



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

Saturday, I debated driving up to Delta to chase pheasants. I had secured permission from a landowner, and had planned to make the 3 hour drive, but when push came to shove I couldn't bring myself to throw in the $3.09 a gallon gas! Instead, I got in touch with Shummy, and after debating between Delta pheasants, quail out on the Beaver Dam Wash, or one last ditch effort at some grouse...We opted for the grouse. We got up on the mountain, and hadn't gotten far from the truck when we began bumping birds. We probably heard / saw around 20-25 birds. It was tough keeping the dog close enough to prevent wild flushes, and the birds were a little edgy after the deer and elk hunts. We did manage to get a couple. The weather was spectacular, and we ended up in t-shirts after about the first hour. 
























Turned out to be a great day, and probably the best decision between the three choices! Elevation: 10,200 ft.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

those are some nice birds there. it sound like you guys made the choice.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice we only saw one blue and one roughed on our 10 mile plus trek yesterday. 

Today was not as fun but a lot easier. After work I drove for 15 minutes to a high pond that suprisingly had no fisherman on it. There were a group of Mallards hugging the shore and my buddy was able to sneak up and take out a nice drake. 

We were done in 15 minutes and headed home as legal shooting time came fast.

Arrow refused to jump in and retrieve the bird from the cold water. I understood and we wated for it to drift back into us


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is the drake










and a tail from the grouse from yesterday


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice... that fan is really cool!!!


----------

